# فضلاً............ مطلوب برنامج كمبيوتر لإدارة العقود والدفعات الشهرية؟؟؟



## مهندسو المشاريع (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الإخوة الكرام

هل يوجد لدى أحد الأعضاء تجربة عن برامج كمبيوتر ينصح بها لإدارة العقود والدفعات الشهرية؟؟؟

لكم التحية من
مهندس المشاريع​


----------



## Project_Manager (26 ديسمبر 2006)

I guess you can build your own using excel spread sheets


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ Project _ Manager

هذا ما أفعله وهو إستخدام رنامج أكسل ، ولكنه محدود فيما يخص التنبيه على إنتهاء الضمانات البنكية، تغيير إجمالي العقد بنهاية المشروع، نماذج الدفعات والمستخلصات النهائية...... أحببت أن اعرف إن كان هناك برامج جاهزه

مهنـ المشـاريع دس


----------



## ramadan ali (3 يناير 2007)

*برنامج ادارة العقود*

يوجد برنامج Expedation -contract Adminstration وهو مخصص لادارة العقود ومتوافق مع برنامج Primavera


----------



## زيــــاد (8 يناير 2007)

معلومه جديده وجيده , شكراً لكم ,,, 

اذا فيه شرح مبسط للبرنامج , ولكم جزيل الشكر 


تحياتي


----------



## AHMED 19 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

زيــــاد قال:


> معلومه جديده وجيده , شكراً لكم ,,,
> 
> اذا فيه شرح مبسط للبرنامج , ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...




شكرا على المعلومة واضم صوتى اليك اخ زياد


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 سبتمبر 2007)

زيــــاد قال:


> معلومه جديده وجيده , شكراً لكم ,,,
> 
> اذا فيه شرح مبسط للبرنامج , ولكم جزيل الشكر
> 
> ...


 أخي الكريم 
ستجد هنا شرح مبسط عن برنامج EXPEDITION 
والله الموفق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46578&highlight=expedition


أو من هذا الرابط
​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46576&page=2&highlight=expedition

وهذا هو رابط الكتاب\
http://rapidshare.com/files/18753246/Exp_Demo.zip​


----------



## Yahia Rashad (27 يناير 2011)

لقد قمت بتطوير عدة أنظمة للشركة التي اعمل بها و هي إحدى شركات إنتاج زيت البترول الخام و الغاز وكان من ضمنها نظام متكامل لإدارة العقود يغطي كافة الانشطة بدا من طلب الخدمة او التعاقد وتنفيذها سواء كانت مناقصة واي طريقة شراء أخرى واسعار الخدمات و المنتجات المتعاقد عليها والتجديدات للعقود طويلة الاجل والتقرير التفصيلية والاحصائية سواء كانت اسبوعية او شهرية او (ربع او نصف) سنوية او سنوية وعلى إستعداد لأي دعم او استفسارات


----------



## خالد محمود الحريري (22 يناير 2012)

الأخ الكريم يرجى موافاتي بملف الإكسل الذي تستخدمه في إدارة العقود وسأقوم بموافاتك بدليل لإستخدام برنامج إكسبديشن بما يتناسب مع إحتياجاتك


----------

